# Games that teach kids



## Durbrow (Jun 8, 2007)

Any parents or teachers here? I was wondering if people could recommend Mac OS X educational software (not OS 9!) that elementary/primary school age kids like to play and may learn from. For example, my 8 year seems to like Mavis Beech Typing.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Durbrow said:


> Any parents or teachers here? I was wondering if people could recommend Mac OS X educational software (not OS 9!) that elementary/primary school age kids like to play and may learn from. For example, my 8 year seems to like Mavis Beech Typing.



Hey, Check this out


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 11, 2007)

Typing tools: *Ultra Key* http://www.bytesoflearning.com/english/view/4
Mindmapping etc.: *Kidspiration* http://www.inspiration.com


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 21, 2007)

Take a look at Timez Attack. There's a free demo.

It's multiplication drill. Very slick!

http://www.bigbrainz.com/index.php


Doug


----------



## Durbrow (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent! I am curious about whether it presents multiplication problems intelligently. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2007)

There are several on line web sites with activities for kids. Would you be interested in those?


----------



## pds (Aug 23, 2007)

IMHO Mavis Beacon is all bloat and game, no typing. Try Ten Thumbs Typing Tutor. The fun is in the learning area - and there are a few games in there too.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 7, 2007)

The Zoombinis games are _excellent_ math software, appropriate for children ages 8-12. Help from a parent or older sibling may be needed. These aren't your traditional arithmetic drill games, though. They expose kids to logic puzzles with lots of problem solving--critical mathematics skills.

In fact, if you don't tell your children these are math games, they'll likely have no idea. Google "Zoombinis". Available for both Macs and Windows machines. Looks like there are at least three games. I've played and used the first one, "Logical Journey of the Zoombinis."

Very highly recommended. I'm an elementary school teacher, and I use Zoombinis with my fourth graders.

Doug


----------

